# static magging?



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

im looking to static mag my daiwa x-30 sha... any tips out there? 
Thanks in advance,
David


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

dsg1987,

If if recall correctly, a single 0.375 x 0.25 rare earth magnet with a metal backing plate works well with the 30.

The mag needs to be close to the spool, about 1/16" away. The mag needs to be close to the rim of the spool as well.

It will feel a touch tight with just a 6-8 oz sinker, but for fishing with big baits it is on target for control.

Good luck,

Blaine


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you feel it betters the reel for fishing to the block control?

I use 2 20's and with a single red block it works really good... lots of time I thought to install a monomag... but actually prefer to keep simple for fishing...


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

The question to mag or not to mag has been gone over a thousand times. Those that choose to say it works great while those that choose not too couldn’t be bothered they seem to have no issues and are quite happy with performance.

Personally I think the Daiwa x series 20 and 30 size reels work extremely well right out of the box. But then again I thought that of Newell’s and Squidders back in the early 80ties and I still feel the same way. 

I have a good friend and thank God he hates computers and the internet, It makes it easy to pick on him. But he has got to be about the worst conventional caster I have ever fished with. He spends more time walking backwards pulling out backlashes and birdsnests. Anyway a long story short. I set up a reel for him with a heavy static magnet and the reel has blocks in it, as well as a thick oil. He thinks its the greatest thing in the world. He can cast (not very far) and is always in control. But the down side to this and I keep telling him this, is he’s never going to learn how to cast and get any better if he continues to mask all of his problems. But he could care less. I think it drives me nuts more than him. 
Big Dave


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I can see an adjustable mag. Being able to change to the changing conditions. How is a static mag a benefit over having spent some time figuring the proper brakes for a persons style of casting/fishing? This is not a question dogging someone out who uses static, this is an honest question trying to learn...

Robert


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Big Dave said:


> The question to mag or not to mag has been gone over a thousand times. Those that choose to say it works great while those that choose not too couldn’t be bothered they seem to have no issues and are quite happy with performance.
> 
> Personally I think the Daiwa x series 20 and 30 size reels work extremely well right out of the box. But then again I thought that of Newell’s and Squidders back in the early 80ties and I still feel the same way.
> 
> ...


Dave,

That's the funniest thing I've read in along time, with a lot of good information in it as well, your friend must be getting bites if he is that happy 

My first squidder was kind of dicey, and i got one of the plastic spools with the fins on the sides, stopped the backlash problems, but I went back to the metal spool and educated my thumb. The distance was much much better.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

> I can see an adjustable mag. Being able to change to the changing conditions. How is a static mag a benefit over having spent some time figuring the proper brakes for a persons style of casting/fishing? This is not a question dogging someone out who uses static, this is an honest question trying to learn...


From my perspective....static magging is best suited for a set up where you know you are going to use a specific rod with a specific reel for a specific set of circumstances....otherwise you need to go with an adjustable mag....

I found with my 525Mag on my heaver, I was hardly ever changing the settings when throwing at Cape Point becasue in general 8 ozs is the norm when the bite is on or should I say when the conditions seem to be right.

As a result I static magged my SHA 30 and put it on my heaver and moved the 525 over to my 11'ft rod that I could use as my back up heaver if I had to.... but could also throw much lighter for other conditions / fish. 

As for my SHA 20 I figured I have it on my 10'ft rod and would mag for distance for weights 4- 5 ozs.

Still looking for the right set up however for my 9"ft Tica.


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the input...

My not so short story:

I born as a caster reading here and in stripersonline... ... 3 years from now that seems to be a very long time.. so went from maybe 110 Yds to my actual 250... 

My first goal was only for fishing... mainly summer drumming.. then came the almost exclusively grass fishing.

So reels, that time I used an ABU 7000 C and a Shimano 700.. paired with cheap graphite rods..

My first experiment magging a rell was with an Okuma 15 C (static mags) and now is one of my best reels for fishing ...

Then came the 6500 and 5500's for teh field (all monomags)

And a couple of years my first X-20 SHA.. very nice reel

This year I use another X -20 now the two in a Kompressor Sport and a Abu Suveran XP Beach... rods very much powerful that my original ones...

The Daiwas with a single red block work well.. maybe only problem is that as I use them up to the lip with nylon so as not to get stripped, sometimes I get some cuts but that is expected... Casting I only do birdnests or cut when I cast slowly or frightened... some looses coils when there's wind I can controll easily with the thumb...

My dilemma is to mag 1 or not... monomags protrude from the side of the reel and can be hit accidentally and also you have to check it before casting for accidental moving, so as not to se your leader flying nicely to the horizon..... , also you have to cut maybe the centrifugal carrier to install..

So if you don´t gain say 15 or 20% more with mags (adjustable, not static) maybe I will stay with the simple reels as they are..

Regards


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Mira' vos! 
Well, from someone who can't cast over 100 yards, and seems to cast the same distance no matter what rod/reel I am using, here is my two cents. If I'm using a reel that has no magnets and it doesn't blow up on me, I leave the reel alone. IE - Daiwa 30 sha or Daiwa Saltist 30 h. I have a Penn Jigmaster that I tried casting and it goes too fast and burns the crap out of my finger. I static magged it with one mag and it still blew up one me every time, so I added a second mag. Now I can cast it fine. So my thought is you use a reel and see what happens. If you need to, you tweak it until is working for you.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

you really dont need mags on these daiwas... just run with 1 red and 1 white.. 
itll cast really far already.


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

ok thanks guys theres a lot of good info here. ive tryed all different varieations with the blocks except for just a single red/white block thinking it would throw the balance off. i will try it out and see what happens. you guys are awesome! thanks again... oh can any one point me in the direction of a d.i.y. to static mag my 30sha and or post pics of how you all did it...
thanks in advance,
David


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*sha 30*

Blain has the specs on the mag right. I glued the mag on the crank side rather than the left side. works great on my 13ftr and 4 oz. very simple. good luck.


Curtis


----------

